# Bench top CNC milling machine - $1750 (Fitchburg, MA)



## middle.road (Feb 5, 2020)

Just gotta dig a little to get at it...









						Bench top CNC milling machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

CNC converted bench top mill, works great, bought from a close friend that upgraded last year, I...



					worcester.craigslist.org


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 5, 2020)

I was looking at this on CL only a few hours ago!


----------



## John9A (Feb 5, 2020)

I've actually just put my first post asking about this same ad. "is it worth buying for 1750'  etc. Where I ask about brand, conversion quality etc.   https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/is-it-worth-buying-this-for-1750-00.82264/


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 5, 2020)

My take on it was that who ever did the conversion never finished it, but just a guess.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 5, 2020)

Yeah, it's all your fault that I started searching the Worcester, MA area for that big blue beast...   
Much better pickings around there than down here.


Shootymacshootface said:


> I was looking at this on CL only a few hours ago!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 5, 2020)

Worcester at one time was the machining capital of the U.S.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 5, 2020)

I just took a closer look at the picture on the other thread and noticed that it has a nice little vice on it. It has motors on both the x and y axies, and there are a bunch of chips stuck to it. Most of all the yellow sticker near the top of the machine is hilarious!


----------



## John9A (Feb 5, 2020)

Does anyone know what make and model this is? Can you recognize the motors? Is this a commercial conversion kit, which might indicate the quality of conversion components?


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 5, 2020)

It’s a Grizzly something or other


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

